# Hindi, Urdu: zindagi padi hai abhi



## Tashlima

Can anyone translate this famous line of Nasir for me? - waqt accha bhi ayega Nasir, gham na kar zindagi padi hai abhi
Thanks in advance


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

वक़्त अच्छा भी आएगा 'नासिर'
ग़म न कर ज़िंदगी पड़ी है अभी


وقت اچھا بھی آئے گا ناصرؔ
غم نہ کر زندگی پڑی ہے ابھی​Good times would also come, "Naasir"
Don't worry, life is still not over.

https://www.quora.com/What-is-your-favourite-line-from-a-ghazal-What-is-its-meaning​


----------



## Tashlima

MG the line - 'life is still not over' connotes zindagi abhi khatm nahi hui. And not, ''zindagi padi hai aphi'


----------



## desi4life

I'd translate it as "life still remains".


----------



## Qureshpor

"Naasir, good times will also come to pass
Despair not! A whole life is yet to pass!


----------



## littlepond

Your translation, @Qureshpor jii, is even more poetic and to the heart of the matter than the couplet itself!


----------



## Qureshpor

littlepond said:


> Your translation, @Qureshpor jii, is even more poetic and to the heart of the matter than the couplet itself!


Thank you for your kind words. Much appreciated. I suppose the "acid test" will be what @Tashlima thinks about all this!


----------



## Tashlima

@Qureshpor I am not ok with idea of time passing. That's not what the lines convey. The idea is about expectation. But I liked the 'despair not' part.


----------



## Qureshpor

Tashlima said:


> @Qureshpor I am not ok with idea of time passing. That's not what the lines convey. The idea is about expectation. But I liked the 'despair not' part.


Alas, I have failed the acid test!
Literal translation of the lines would be;

Naasir, good time will come too
Do not be sorrowful, there is still life left.

Tashlima SaaHiba. How would you translate the couplet to covey the poet's sentiments?


----------



## littlepond

Qureshpor said:


> Alas, I have failed the acid test!



You have undeservedly failed it as @Tashlima jii does not seem a native English speaker. I don't think she understood the meaning of passing here.


----------



## Tashlima

@littlepond , @Qureshpor I made an attempt I hope you will like it - Good time would also come. Despair not! Life still awaits you.
This is my acid test. Let me know, whether I pass or fail.


----------



## marrish

Complementing the translations so far, let me add the phrase "there's still life ahead" - but I don't know if this is idiomatic English.


----------



## littlepond

Tashlima said:


> @littlepond , @Qureshpor I made an attempt I hope you will like it - Good time would also come. Despair not! Life still awaits you.
> This is my acid test. Let me know, whether I pass or fail.



This is not a translation competition, Tashlima jii: if you prefer your own translation, that is also fine. Note that I would replace "would" in your translation with "will". And "time" to "times".


----------



## Tashlima

Thanks @littlepond ji for your suggestions. Thanks @Qureshpor ji for ''despair not" part.


----------



## Qureshpor

Tashlima said:


> Thanks @littlepond ji for your suggestions. Thanks @Qureshpor ji for ''despair not" part.


You are most welcome. I am glad a very small part of my contribution has been of some help to you.


----------



## Qureshpor

vaqt achchaa bhii aa'e gaa Naasir
Gham nah kar zindagii paRii hai abhii

Something that has just occurred to me that may or may not be of any significance. One could envisage the poet telling us that what he has endured is no less than "death" itself. Therefore there is no need to despair as there is still hope in the life that awaits him. One could delve into the sphere of life after death or reincarnation.

Just a thought!

Halqah kiye baiThe raho ik sham3 ko yaaro
raushanii abhii baaqii to hai, harchand kih kam hai

Faiz Ahmed Faiz

Commarades, form and stay in a ring, around a candle slim
There is still some light remaining, albeit it is  somewhat dim


----------

